# Hur får jag åäö att fungera riktigt?

## zeuz

Hej

Det finns säkert flertalet trådar om detta på forumet, men jag har problem med att söka i lynx, ber om ursäkt för detta.

åäö fungerar som det ska förutom att jag ser konstiga tecken istället för bokstäverna. Hur löser jag det?

Tack på förhand

----------

## hensan

I konsollen eller? Du kanske använder fel konsollfont.

Ändra CONSOLEFONT i /etc/conf.d/consolefont till t.ex. iso01.16, så borde det funka.

----------

## zeuz

Underbart, det fungerade. Tack!  :Smile: 

----------

